# Monaco wearing a Pav



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

New in from the wonderful Pav. Another amazingly crafted strap made out of the softest leather imaginable. British racing green coloured rally. Thanks you Pav. If you could make these on a large scale you would soon be quite wealthy.


----------

